# Sykes June 13th



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Got some new hooks and headed out to sykes to try and get some nice sharks. Didn't have any luck besides tons of lady fish for the first two hours but then I got a nice run on my Solterra and hooked onto a good shark which we managed to land, easily my biggest shark so far. Caught him on a ladyfish head. After the first shark we didn't have much more luck besides a decent bull Red I caught while throwing lures for ladyfish and blues. All in all it was a good night, planning on heading back out there tonight.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Got skunked last night, only ladies and blues, trying again tonight.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

i went out there wednesday night with some buddies we got skunked accept for some potential bait(lady fish) and we caught a nice blue. just curious to what bait you use on blue fish cuz my friend said those are good eating


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

We catch them on gotcha's, spoons, and pompano jigs out at sykes at night and I agree, they are decent eating.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Wish I was there.. god dammit.


----------

